# Purchased a sick puppy!



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Oh wow, I am sorry this is happening to you. Sounds like you ended up with a puppy from an unethical breeder or potentially even a puppy broker. The price of the dog alone is a huge red flag. Hopefully others will chime in with advice, but he needs to give you your money back for the dog. Were you given any kind of health guarantee? Depending on the laws in your state, you might need to take him to court to get anything back.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yikes. This range of parasites definitely gives me puppy mill or backyard breeder vibes. Three different parasites in a toy puppy means your breeder hasn't been following proper hygiene protocols. Just ugh.

I think the first thing to do is check your contract and also check your area's puppy lemon laws. Unfortunately, a lot of breeder contracts state that parasites aren't covered under the health guarantee. After all, the breeder can't control whether you let your puppy eat rabbit poop in your yard once you get the puppy home. I've also seen quite a few contracts specify only life threatening ailments. (Blindness? Too bad; it won't impact the dog's lifespan. Not covered.) Some states also have puppy lemon laws. Unfortunately, these laws often do little other than require the breeder to allow you to return the puppy for a refund or exchange. In my area the lemon laws only apply to pet shops that sell puppies, and the seller is not liable for any vet costs incurred by the buyer before the puppy gets returned. These exclusions can make things very difficult for buyers. After all, most people don't want to return a very ill, obviously neglected puppy to a situation where the puppy is likely to suffer further and perhaps die.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry you were taken advantage of and that your puppy is so ill. These scammers have no morals. 

You paid three times what an ethical breeder who does everything right would have charged. :-(


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry your pup is ill. You have, unfortunately, been taken advantage of. Hope your pup is on the mend


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a heartbreak. How’s your little guy doing now?

I would focus your energies on caring for him and ensuring this doesn’t happen to any future puppies or buyers.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m sad for you and your puppy. Yes, based on price alone, this was not bought from a quality breeder, but someone looking for a quick buck.

Definitely look in to puppy lemon laws in your state to see if there’s anything you can do, in many states you are stuck.

Breeder can legitimately claim they have no control over your new puppy eating random poop in your yard….and some puppies do eat poop from wild animals or drink water and do get parasites. In your case I suspect the breeder didn’t follow proper hygiene protocols.

I hope with help from your vet you can get your puppy parasite free. I would also research each parasite to learn what you need to do to avoid reinfecting. Some parasites are difficult to eradicate if your puppy has contaminated part of the yard - you might need to avoid that area. Inside the house you might need clean with special products to avoid reinfection.

This is a rough start for you and your puppy, I hope you can put it behind you soon. (((hugs))). This impacts toilet training, so focus on getting puppy healthy and don’t get mad at puppy for potty problems due to being sick. Once puppy is healthy, you can start potty training.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is so distressing for us to hear. I can only imagine how it is for and your poor little pup. 

Unfortunately, the breeder seems to be without conscience, so do check for any Puppy Lemon laws that might apply in your state or the breeders state, if different. I'm not sure which would apply. Probably the state attorney general's office or a consumer affairs department. 

I hope you and your little boy get thru this. Please keep in touch.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. This world is getting very wicked. Apparently so are many people in it. That price is a huge red flag praying 🙏 you have a solid contract to fall back on. Unfortunately that's the way the world works nowadays via contracts. The truthful and honest people are definitely in the minority by far. The Devil's in the details and the details are in the contracts. People love to hide their loopholes or scams in contracts much like the tax man does in bills - laws. If I'm spending a large sum of money over 5 grand for me. I make sure there's a quality contract if I don't understand it I have my lawyer look it over. It doesn't cost as much as you would think to have a good lawyer do that. Funny thing about those guys/gals you don't need one until you do. It pays to keep a good one in your contacts list on phone. Unfortunately this person that sold you the dog looks like they knew what they were doing. They took it right to the limit of small claims court in many places $7,500 hoping to keep it there I bet if it ever went to a court via the buyers. Though it does very widely by state.😐 That's not common knowledge in many circles but scammers know it well. I would venture to say past buyers have took the seller there before. I would definitely consult with a lawyer. Especially with the medical bills on top of that 7500 keep your receipts.


----------

